# Lounge > Sports >  >  Who's your favorite NBA team?

## Chantellabella

Dallas Mavs!!

----------


## SmileyFace

Los Angeles Lakers  :;):

----------


## Prodigy

Chicago Bulls

----------


## anonymid

Celtics

----------


## Cam

Celtics

----------


## T-Bone

Boston Celtics

----------


## Trendsetter

Hornets

----------


## foe

Utah Jazz and Boston Celtics

----------


## MrQuiet76

Toronto Raptors... too bad this season has been pure agony so far

----------


## SmileyFace

> Hornets



Did you hear about their expected name change? New Orleans Pelicans lol





> Toronto Raptors... too bad this season has been pure agony so far



I feel the pain. The Lakers just lost another game tonight *deep sigh*

----------


## JesusChild

I'm Raptor fan too but I can hardly watch, even when they win, they actually bore me. If I had to go with another team it would be The San Antonio Spurs.

----------


## kc1895

I live in LA, so I'm "supposed" to be a Lakers fan.  But they've been playing terribly this year and the Clippers are kicking butt and making history with 12 straight.  I can sense the dawn of a new era for LA basketball!

----------


## WhopperKing

Chicago Bulls!!!!  ::D:

----------


## JesusChild

Toronto Raptors they are far and away a far more entertaining team to watch than the Leafs even when they lose because unlike the Leafs they actually put up an effort and play like they care, The Raptors came close to beating The Cavs last night, of course the hero Kyle Irving had to save the Cavs but we were so so close.  Go Raptors, Favorite player Terrence Ross.  I got to meet him actually. Now that's the kind of leader the Raptors need.

----------


## Trendsetter

> Did you hear about their expected name change? New Orleans Pelicans lol



At first I thought Pelicans sounded goofy, but it's starting to grow on me.  ::): 

This new logo is a BEAST!!

----------


## Chantellabella

> At first I thought Pelicans sounded goofy, but it's starting to grow on me. 
> 
> This new logo is a BEAST!!



Yep! That is one cool and intimidating logo.

----------


## WhoDey

> At first I thought Pelicans sounded goofy, but it's starting to grow on me. 
> 
> This new logo is a BEAST!!





I wouldn't mess with that Pelican that's for sure. 

Seattle Supersonics growing up. 

OKC Thunder since the Sonics left town. 

I'll be torn next year on who to root for.

----------


## WintersTale

I don't have one. I just watch College Basketball.

----------


## srschirm

Atlanta Hawks, all day long.

----------


## whiteman

Chicago Bulls because Nate Robinson is on the team. Nate the great grew up in Seattle and he played for the UW. I've been watching him play since he was in highscool. I played on an AAU team with a guy who became a first round pick of the Cavs.

----------


## Evo1114

I'm a fan of the home team Milwaukee Bucks, but I am VERY VERY casual.  I really only pay attention when they are good, which has been a very long time.  They do make the playoffs, but that's not what the team needs.  I don't foresee them ever getting anywhere by playing for the 8th playoff seed EVERY SINGLE YEAR...trading away their young talent for veterans TOO improve their chances at getting that 8th seed.  They need to blow up the team, get a couple of very high lottery picks and hope they can get a couple superstars because good free agents will not come to Milwaukee.  

I do prefer college basketball much more.  Wisconsin and Marquette have always been much more competitive.

----------


## Chantellabella

College basketball is crazy fun. They're quick and always show a good struggle as opposed to the pros who just kind of jog over and dunk. I went to a women's college basketball game last year and it was probably one of the most exciting basketball games I've ever been too. There was one girl who I swore could see through the back of her head. She was awesome and played the whole game.

----------


## whiteman

I like college sports more in general, basketball and football.

----------

